# Tree Origin



## FlowerMI77 (Feb 15, 2002)

I am a girl scout leader and avid gardener, working part-time as a tree farm manager. As a girl scout project, our troop recently planted a Thundercloud Flowering Plum. I need to know the origin of the tree, specifically, what country it was developed in. If anyone can help with this info, our troop would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 15, 2002)

'Thundercloud' is a cv. of P. cerasifera, 

P. cerasifera is native the western Asia and the Caucasus region. Dirr states it was introduced in the 16th century. I think he means that in Europe that is when the gardens strated to use it.

one sight states it was introduced in 1937, no nursery of origin. http://www.diddley.com/ThundercloudFloweringPlum.html

best I can do.


----------

